# Best front line RAF jet currently in service



## Tangopilot89 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, I thought this would be an interesting poll (if it hasn't been done before...)

Which do you think is the best aircraft of these two, the Panavia Tornado GR4 or the EF Typhoon, based not on age, but on flight characteristics, combat effectiveness etc.

Andy


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, the Tornado GR4 is a ground attack and recce aircraft, whilst the Typhoon II is a 'fighter', so a bit of a difficult comparison. Maybe Tornado F3 and Typhoon?


----------



## stona (Jan 15, 2012)

If it's not the Typhoon we've wasted an awful lot of money over the last twenty years!
Steve


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jan 15, 2012)

The Typhoon replaced the F3 didn't it? I'm guessing the current Tornado squadrons are all equipped with GR4's. I only set up the poll to see what your opinions were. According to the official site, one role where both aircraft can be used is the Offensive role. I have still wondered which would be the best all-rounder.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2012)

It could be said that the Typhoon is a fighter with an offensive capability, rather like the Spitfire was. But the Tornado GR4 is a dedicated strike aircraft, so comparing Typhoon and GR4 is a little like comparing Spitfire and Mosquito. 
The Typhoon goes back to the EFA, rolled out in 1986, just as the Tornado ADV entered service.
After many years and lots of money, it eventually emerged as the Typhoon II, alongside the Tornado F3, and designed and intended to replace the latter.
Meanwhile, the Torndao IDS variant was developed further, going from GR1, via GR3 to the current GR4, and is a different animal altogether from the Typhoon, designed for a different role.


----------

